# Spring 2014 Detail



## warrenstuart (Mar 3, 2010)

So i finally got chance this weekend gone to rescue the TT from the perils of the winter and sandy rain that we had a couple of weeks ago and decided to take a few pics after about 2 hours into the process.

The car had mainly sat in the corner of the drive for most of the winter, it has been used but not very often so a good blast off with water was the first move [smiley=fireman.gif] 
Next i went around all the cracks and crevises with a paint brush and soapy water to agitate the remaining heavy dirt and sand, this included under the fuel flap, inside door, tailgate & bonnet shuts.
A good thorough wash all over was then followed by an all over run with the detailing clay and i was suprised just how much muck came off!
Then a re-wash and dry with the leather.
Wheels cleaned next and calipers blasted off with the pressure washer. Capilers are starting to show signs of chips etc so a re-paint will be needed at some stage (black with silver Quattro decals this time i think??)

It's only at this point i decided to get the camera and already it's looking like this...










The wheels came next and had a coat of wheel protector and tyre dressing.
Then onto the plastics using Bumper Care, amazing how you don't notice the gradual fade caused by the weather etc, the grille below was only done 6 months ago...










All grilles and engine bay plastics finished...










Next a coat of Super Resin Polish followed by a coat of Ultimate Gloss Protection including all of the door, boot & bonnet shuts...










The interior had a good vaccum, plastics cleaned, seats wiped over and windows cleaned inside & out

Finally (because i almost forgot) exhaust pipes polished...










And the finished item...










All products used were Auto Glym and total time taken nearly 7 hours. My right lower arm is throbbing with RSI :lol:

Warren.


----------



## qs950 (Apr 12, 2009)

Same colour as yours but you put mine to shame 





> My right lower arm is throbbing with RSI :lol:


Change hands at 99 :wink:


----------



## warrenstuart (Mar 3, 2010)

QS950 said:


> Change hands at 99 :wink:


 :lol: 20 years ago i never made it to 99... especially if watching the right movie 

My only TT regret is not taking the advice i was given on here and getting a QS, yours just looks superb [smiley=sweetheart.gif]

Warren.


----------



## sussexbythesea (Apr 12, 2012)

Looks amazing Warren, we'll worth the effort....

Just what the right arm is really for :roll:


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Nice job looks 8)


----------



## badbob (Apr 15, 2014)

Spotless, great work!


----------



## davelincs (Jan 1, 2010)

excellent job


----------



## qs950 (Apr 12, 2009)

> yours just looks superb [smiley=sweetheart.gif]


It's the right colour Warren, never mind Hoggy, Andy and Damien :lol:


----------



## warrenstuart (Mar 3, 2010)

QS950 said:


> It's the right colour Warren, never mind Hoggy, Andy and Damien :lol:


Absolutely :lol:

Warren.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

QS950 said:


> > yours just looks superb [smiley=sweetheart.gif]
> 
> 
> It's the right colour Warren, never mind Hoggy, Andy and Damien :lol:


Yes but your colour blind :lol:


----------



## warrenstuart (Mar 3, 2010)

Black is the new Red, Yellow & Blue all mixed into one :wink:

Warren.


----------



## ChallonaTTer (Dec 28, 2011)

Great job Warren,car looks great as ever...  
Nick


----------



## darylbenfield (Jun 29, 2011)

Good work!


----------



## warrenstuart (Mar 3, 2010)

Thankyou all... my arm is still hurting though :lol:

Warren.


----------



## bodmintt (Dec 28, 2013)

Your car looks excellent Warren,i have just detailed my raven black coupe,i also used autoglym products.


----------



## dannyboyz4 (Sep 19, 2004)

Very shiny.

Nothing quite like BB when clean..... 8)


----------

